# Glasgow Forum Meet, Jun 7th 2014



## Northerner (Apr 30, 2014)

Just over a month to go! Let us know if you are coming! 

Date: Saturday June 7th 2014
Time: From 11:30 am, turn up when you can and stay as long as you wish!

Venue: 







The Counting House
2 St Vincent Place
Glasgow
City of Glasgow
G1 2DH

http://www.jdwetherspoon.co.uk/home/pubs/the-counting-house-glasgow

Do please come along if you can! 

Attending:
HERE TINTIN + Other Half
AlisonM + Friend
Hazel
cazscot
twinnie
MargB
Donald


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Apr 30, 2014)

Yep, me and my other half will be there, well I will be he might put in an appearance to guide me in and out again !! You going to be there Northie ? I think I will book a hotel today as near as possible. Stayed in a holiday Inn express last time in Glasgow and I think that was quite close


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 30, 2014)

L and I will be there sometime after 12. We're booked into the Premier Inn by the station, just round the corner from the square. L is wanting to raid Sauchiehall Street, but we'll have a couple of hours at least to spend meeting and nattering. Then we plan to play tourist on Sunday before heading for our trains home.


----------



## Hazel (May 1, 2014)

MargB will be there too and she is staying overnight too.

I will be there too

Looking forward to meeting everyone again


----------



## Hazel (May 1, 2014)

TinTin

Premier inn is in walking distance, I think that is where Alison will be staying


----------



## AlisonM (May 1, 2014)

It's this one TinTin. Very handy for L's trains and mine and all the bits we want to do. There is one closer though: Here.


----------



## HERE TINTIN (May 1, 2014)

Hi Alison booked in to the Holiday Inn Express for the night, stayed there before and it is about 10 minutes from the Counting House. I will be the slightly yellow, butterball, stumbling around !!


----------



## AlisonM (May 1, 2014)

Hah! Not sure what colour I'm going to be. I'm back and blue at the moment. But you can't miss the two walking sticks and the tall girl at my side.


----------



## Northerner (May 14, 2014)

Anyone else?


----------



## MargB (May 14, 2014)

Yep, I am going!!


----------



## Donald (May 14, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Anyone else?



yes me just got my tickets


----------



## Northerner (May 14, 2014)

Donald said:


> yes me just got my tickets



Great news Donald


----------



## rossi_mac (May 14, 2014)

Wish we were up around then, but alas not. Anyway shouldn't you be going to 78 Mitchell Street?

Cheers

Rossi.


----------



## Northerner (May 14, 2014)

rossi_mac said:


> Wish we were up around then, but alas not. Anyway shouldn't you be going to 78 Mitchell Street?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rossi.



Only if you were coming!


----------



## AlisonM (May 21, 2014)

For anyone who may be planning to stay over the weekend of our meet up, there's a Festival going (throughout June), which includes loads of events including a Mardi Gras Parade in the Byres Road on Sunday afternoon (8th). See attached link which includes a PDF schedule of events.


----------



## Cat1964 (May 26, 2014)

AlisonM said:


> For anyone who may be planning to stay over the weekend of our meet up, there's a Festival going (throughout June), which includes loads of events including a Mardi Gras Parade in the Byres Road on Sunday afternoon (8th). See attached link which includes a PDF schedule of events.



That's the West End Festival Alison. It's a great day out. I live in the West End. We have the Mela happening too in Kelvingrove Park around that time.


----------



## AlisonM (May 26, 2014)

Cat1964 said:


> That's the West End Festival Alison. It's a great day out. I live in the West End. We have the Mela happening too in Kelvingrove Park around that time.



L and I are planning to go down to the Mela on Sunday for an hour or so before we have to catch our trains. If the weather's awful isn't there a gallery and a museum handy as well? We do like a bit of Kulchah. 

We may pay homage to the poor GSA on the way past as well, it's on the way to our hotel.


----------



## Cat1964 (May 26, 2014)

AlisonM said:


> L and I are planning to go down to the Mela on Sunday for an hour or so before we have to catch our trains. If the weather's awful isn't there a gallery and a museum handy as well? We do like a bit of Kulchah.
> 
> We may pay homage to the poor GSA on the way past as well, it's on the way to our hotel.



Yes Alison Kelvingrove Art Gallery and Museum are beside the park, you can't miss it. They gave an exhibition on just now called How Glasgow Flourished which I am extremely interested in. I think I am going to pop along for a wee while tomorrow to see it. I'm personally praying for good weather, it's not been the best here lately and Glasgow's a much nicer place when it's sunny.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 3, 2014)

Not long to go, anyone else coming along? 

I'm afraid I can't make it this year, I've spent hours trying to find a cheap enough way to make it possible, but failed. With my current finances I can't justify a £200 day trip  

I am sure that you will all have a great time, I will miss not being there!


----------



## MargB (Jun 3, 2014)

Oh, that is sad Northey!  Thought you were going for sure this year and had already arranged everything.

Will see you in Manchester but we will miss you in Glasgow.


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Jun 3, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Not long to go, anyone else coming along?
> 
> I'm afraid I can't make it this year, I've spent hours trying to find a cheap enough way to make it possible, but failed. With my current finances I can't justify a £200 day trip
> 
> I am sure that you will all have a great time, I will miss not being there!



Oh I thought you were going as well, was really looking forward to meeting you. Maybe one year you will make it !


----------



## Northerner (Jun 3, 2014)

MargB said:


> Oh, that is sad Northey!  Thought you were going for sure this year and had already arranged everything.
> 
> Will see you in Manchester but we will miss you in Glasgow.





HERE TINTIN said:


> Oh I thought you were going as well, was really looking forward to meeting you. Maybe one year you will make it !



Hopefully I can make it next year, it's one of my favourites! I love being surrounded by all the Scottish accents


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 3, 2014)

Darn Northe, I was looking forward to meeting you finally. It's sad that the trip is so expensive from your end, my return train fare is £22.60 and the hotel less than £90 for the two of us. 

When are the rest of you landing? My train gets in around 12.15 and L is meeting me at the station as hers gets in about half an hour before. We'll likely come straight to the Counting House from there, so about 12.30. Are we going to gather in the same corner as last year? Round to the right from the front doors wasn't it?


----------



## MargB (Jun 3, 2014)

My train is due in Central at 12.29 so could you wait for me please?  Pretty Please?  Assuming you are going to Central too of course.


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 3, 2014)

Sorry Marg, my train comes in at Queen Street.


----------



## Hazel (Jun 3, 2014)

Margaret - I will meet you at Central


----------



## topcat123 (Jun 3, 2014)

i may go and meet you all on saturday if thats ok


----------



## Northerner (Jun 3, 2014)

topcat123 said:


> i may go and meet you all on saturday if thats ok



You'd be more than welcome topcat


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Jun 3, 2014)

We will try and be in the Counting House for about 12.30 or 1 at the latest, so round the corner to the right ok ? I will look for an unruly looking bunch of diabetics


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 4, 2014)

Hazel said:


> Margaret - I will meet you at Central



The more the merrier. We'll look forward to seeing you.


----------



## MargB (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks Hazel - you are a star!


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 4, 2014)

AlisonM said:


> Hazel said:
> 
> 
> > Margaret - I will meet you at Central
> ...





topcat123 said:


> i may go and meet you all on saturday if thats ok


Oops! Just noticed I picked up the wrong quote yesterday replying to Hazel instead of TC.


----------



## MargB (Jun 5, 2014)

No problem!  See you Saturday


----------



## Northerner (Jun 7, 2014)

Have a great day everyone!  Hope you all have good journeys and a lovely time in Glasgow.


----------



## topcat123 (Jun 7, 2014)

sorry i think i might have  bit of family problems and need to see hows the dust settles so might not make it today only time will tell  x


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 7, 2014)

Made it safely to the train and on my way despite eatly hypo. Hope you can make it TC.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 7, 2014)

topcat123 said:


> sorry i think i might have  bit of family problems and need to see hows the dust settles so might not make it today only time will tell  x



Hope you can sort things out and make it topcat {{{hugs}}}


----------



## topcat123 (Jun 7, 2014)

thanks northner i hope so


----------



## jalapino (Jun 7, 2014)

Have a fab day everyone!


----------



## Donald (Jun 7, 2014)

Just got here,  on the train just up from me were 5 girls and a bride to be getting ready for a hen night talk about excited  . They had cases so must be staying the night here in glasgow.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 7, 2014)

Donald said:


> Just got here,  on the train just up from me were 5 girls and a bride to be getting ready for a hen night talk about excited  . They had cases so must be staying the night here in glasgow.



Hope you have a great time Donald, and a good journey back


----------



## Donald (Jun 7, 2014)

Cheers alan thinking about lunch while I wait.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 7, 2014)

Donald said:


> Cheers alan thinking about lunch while I wait.



The others should be with you soon


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 7, 2014)

L, Donald and I are round to the right in the far corner.


----------



## jalapino (Jun 7, 2014)

I wonder how there day has gone?....sounds like Donald might be quids in if he stays with the hen party!!


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 7, 2014)

Hen party?

We had a fantastic time. A good natter and it was lovely, except for the weather. Pics follow..


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 7, 2014)

TinTin & Topcat


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 7, 2014)

Cazscot and yours truly


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 7, 2014)

TinTin's Douggie, My pal Lisa, Hazel and MargB.

Donald jinxed the camera and I only got the top of his head as he skedaddled. I'll get him next time though.


----------



## Mark T (Jun 7, 2014)

Hope you all having a fun meet


----------



## Hazel (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks for posting.    Good day.      Hope everyone gets home safely xxxxxx


----------



## Northerner (Jun 7, 2014)

Great pictures Ally, wish I could have been there, it looks like you all had a great time  Glad to see that topcat was able to make it


----------



## Donald (Jun 7, 2014)

jalapino said:


> I wonder how there day has gone?....sounds like Donald might be quids in if he stays with the hen party!!



I wish  I could have but it might have been to much for me to handle


----------



## Casper (Jun 7, 2014)

Awww....looks like great fun ..........sorry I couldn't do it this year......family problems :-(

Best wishes x


----------



## gail1 (Jun 8, 2014)

you all look as if you are having a good day. isnt it amazing how you get a picture in your mind of someone see them at a meet and they look totally different


----------



## topcat123 (Jun 8, 2014)

thanks youi it was nice to meet you all yesterday x


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 8, 2014)

Just got on my train back. We met TinTin and hubby Douggie at the Mela but it was raining so we adjourned to the Kelvingrove museum and had a wee wander among the prehistoric moose and hanging skulls. Have a few pcs I'll post tmoz, fantastic building. Lisa and I got caught up in the Mardi Gras parade on the way out which was hystericaly funny, it was so awful. Pics of that too tmoz. Happy but knackered. Numbers have been great today, in the sixes all day.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 8, 2014)

AlisonM said:


> Just got on my train back. We met TinTin and hubby Douggie at the Mela but it was raining so we adjourned to the Kelvingrove museum and had a wee wander among the prehistoric moose and hanging skulls. Have a few pcs I'll post tmoz, fantastic building. Lisa and I got caught up in the Mardi Gras parade on the way out which was hystericaly funny, it was so awful. Pics of that too tmoz. Happy but knackered. Numbers have been great today, in the sixes all day.



Great stuff, big shame about the rain but good you found an entertaining alternative  And great news that you haven'r had to struggle with the numbers  given how you were a couple of days ago 

Will look forward to the pics!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 8, 2014)

p.s. I hope you have a good journey back


----------



## Bloden (Jun 8, 2014)

gail1 said:


> you all look as if you are having a good day. isnt it amazing how you get a picture in your mind of someone see them at a meet and they look totally different



Great to put faces to names. Glad you had fun.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 8, 2014)

Lots of smiling faces on them there photos    Pleased it went well


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Jun 8, 2014)

Heres a couple of photos of us at Kelvingrove Museau, Lisa (Alisons friend), myself in middle then Alison, next one Alison and myself in front of a ginormous Mousse


----------



## MargB (Jun 9, 2014)

Great photos!

I was going to stop off at the Kelvingrove Museum but the traffic was so mad and the tour bus had already diverted a couple of times I reconsidered as I did not want to miss my train home.

Looked like it was a brilliant day and we saw quite a bit from the bus as it was crawling along.

Lovely meeting up again.


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Jun 9, 2014)

It was lovely to meet you MMarge,I didn't get to speak to you properly so hopefully we can speak to each other next year, a bit of table hopping was in order I think !!


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 9, 2014)

Pics saved in Album. Still a few more to come.


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Jun 9, 2014)

Alison how do you make an album?, have tried to post more pics but it says I have used up all my space with2 photos and if I delete them they disapear from the post I put them on


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 9, 2014)

If you click on your name beside your last post and choose 'View Public Profile' there should be an option labelled 'Albums' on the right below 'Mini Statistics' and 'Friends'. You can create an album and upload photos direct from your PC there. It will automatically resize them for you, but you my want to do that yourself to get the best results. You can post up to 60 photos there.


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Jun 9, 2014)

Thanx Alison, I will give that a go later today


----------

